
Using Meltdown to steal passwords in real time - lawrenceyan
https://twitter.com/misc0110/status/948706387491786752
======
partingshots
Man, this is some really scary stuff.

Intel seriously needs to up their game because AMD is going to destroy in 2018
if they don’t. Like it’s not even a joke anymore. How does a multi billion
dollar corporation let something so huge like this slip past? It doesn’t make
any sense.

